# Varmint rifle necessities



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, I have the Savage 12FVXP in blue/black synthetic. My questions are-is it necessary to have the rifle in full camo? I see that most yote hunters do have full camo including the scope. And now, a related question--is it also necessary to have the scope shade (isn't that what the extended piece of the scope is called?). I can see that the glare of the lens could certainly be a problem. 
So, I had thought of upgrading to the Remington 700 VTR in the green or the Savage 10 in full camo, but it seems hard to justify the difference in price. So, what is the best way to camouflage my rifle? I have seen the dips and the tapes and I don't want to paint or leave any permanent adhesive residue on the rifle. Is there a more friendly tape out there, or what would yall recommend?


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I've taped my gun before but only for each hunt. i don't like the idea of moisture getting under it and not being able to oil it.
they do make a fabric tape that i'm going to try next trip. I like the taping method better than a camo gun because what happens when you hunt in the snow or field grass? That camo is going to still be a dark spot. I like the versatility of doing my own camo.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

They also make a gun ghille that you can take on and off. No permanent glue or paint.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

It is not needed, a lot of coyotes have been killed with a black gun. In my experience though I have sat and looked where my wife was sitting. She was hard to see but her gun stood out real well. By putting camo on it makes it hide so you can get away with a little more movement to get on target before you are seen. There are several options if you dont want to paint. I have painted and used the 2 products listed below.

There is a cover made by Beartooth http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... ISO-8859-1

Or you can tape it. There is a product called camo form that is like vet tape. It clings to itself. It will leave a small residue on the gun but is real easy to clean up. http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... ISO-8859-1


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I use the cloth type depending on my time on my hands. I will take hours to camo a gun and cut each piece to fit and mold to the gun. But I don't think it is all that big of deal, as long as it is not reflective. With that said I have hunted with a buddy that had a custom 270 made that could win a car show it had such a bright shine to it, Bright nickle fishish and we killed Yotes at less than 50 yards before.
Blued and Black I think is as good as camo anyway.

I camo my Elk gun because I ride the wheeler with mud and also the scabbared for my horse will rub the finish off is not.


----------



## sudden thunder (Dec 17, 2008)

Go to ebay and pull up camo tape ,then look for Mcnett camo form ,self cling ,sticks to itself .I got army digital ,but you can get alot of camo colors this stuff is the shizzzz.Ive used it on my ar,870sm.stoeger condor, [right now my crutches] flash lights, critter decoy stick,and ect ect ect.Watch the prices on ebay, some are cheap and some will hose you. Ive been out in the rain and just took it off when I got home and let it dry, when ready just put it back on and go to the races. Good luck I think you'll like this stuff no messes .


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

reb8600 said:


> It is not needed, a lot of coyotes have been killed with a black gun. In my experience though I have sat and looked where my wife was sitting. She was hard to see but her gun stood out real well. By putting camo on it makes it hide so you can get away with a little more movement to get on target before you are seen. There are several options if you dont want to paint. I have painted and used the 2 products listed below.
> 
> There is a cover made by Beartooth http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... ISO-8859-1
> 
> Or you can tape it. There is a product called camo form that is like vet tape. It clings to itself. It will leave a small residue on the gun but is real easy to clean up. http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... ISO-8859-1


I use the second one here and it works great. Just make sure to take it off if you get into alot of moisture or it will rust your gun. You can reuse it too which is nice. I have army digital and snow camo. Some will agrue that your gun must be camo to yote hunt. I honestly believe it is the glare that is a problem. Like Reb said it really just helps you be able to move alittle more.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

As for the scope shades I have never used them. To remedy this you should mostly be sitting with the sun at your back anyway, so the sun isn't going to be glaring off or into your scope.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys! I will be picking some up on Thursday like Reb listed.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

You could also look into having your gun "camo dipped". I just took my .22-250 stock into a guy in Spanish Fork that does it. I'm having it done in Desert Shadow. It's a bit pricey ($85 for a stock), but you can have your entire gun done in it. I can't wait to see what it looks like.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

If its your dedicated calling rifle...don't dink around with tape...paint it and be done with it.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You know a while back a feller on the forum suggested this guy to wrap my gun, maybe this is the solution you are looking for. He does have Prairie Ghost Camo

http://www.tgwaterprinting.com/

I have a Nikon Coyote Special with the ARD (Anti Reflective Device) and I can see the advantages of having it, but I would say its not necessary. I think you could just opt for a sun shade tube and call it good. I use the sun shade on my Leupold VX3 and I think its pretty nice


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

While nosing around today found this...
http://dougva.proboards.com/index.cgi?b ... hread=9692


----------

